
Unibail-Rodamco to acquire Westfield for $24.7B - fargo
http://wwd.com/business-news/mergers-acquisitions/unibail-rodamco-to-buy-westfield-corporation-shopping-centers-11071720/
======
ggm
Frank Lowy is an interesting rags-to-riches story.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Lowy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Lowy)

